

Ask HN: What will you choose for $9.99/mo, Spotify Pro or Apple Music? - chirau

EDIT: Added Google Music<p>I hadn&#x27;t added Google Music to restrict it to what I initially felt would be major players. I was trying to avoid adding every service that exists out there. TIDAL, Rdio etc
======
kzisme
Since I don't have an iPhone I would choose Spotify. I'm curious why you
didn't include Google Music as an option as well.

All of these music services include more or less the same functionality, music
availability, and services. The argument that one service doesn't have "Artist
x" doesn't really hold seeing as you can now include your own library on
"Offline Mode" on Spotfiy and a similar feature in Google Music.

Also, as a student Spotify gives you half off, so it is more of a reason to
purchase in my book.

~~~
gy3b
Note they are bringing an Android app out in fall.

[https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2015/06/08Introducing-
Apple...](https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2015/06/08Introducing-Apple-Music-
All-The-Ways-You-Love-Music-All-in-One-Place-.html)

~~~
kzisme
Thanks for the information! Is there a benefit of choosing their service over
the other available ones though?

------
starshadowx2
I already pay for Spotify Pro and will continue to do so. Nothing about Apple
Music really stands out as a better service for my uses.

------
sjs382
I use Google Music for 7.99/mo (introductory price).

~~~
squidbot
I've also been using Google Play Music All Access since it released. I prefer
the interface to Spotify's (specifically in the ways you can browse, Spotify
is based primarily on search where Google gives browsing and searching equal
footing.)

I will likely not get Apple Music based on my experience with iTunes Match.
Google will consistently stream as long as I have signal on my phone, and does
a fantastic job of predictive buffering. iTunes Match on the other hand is
basically unusable while driving and the vast majority of the time won't even
start playing songs unless they have been downloaded ahead of time over wifi.
Apple's infrastructure can't have gotten that much better in such a short
time. I might give it a trial run, but honestly I'm not sure as I'm so happy
with Google's product.

------
choudanu4
I've chosen Google Play Music because of how nice the web interface is.

------
citruspi
I'm planning to switch to Apple Music, specifically for the family plan.

My family of five would cost $30/month on Spotify as compared to $15/month on
Apple Music.

------
RexRollman
Personally, I like Rdio, which I subscribe to.

------
dragonwriter
What I already chose is Google Play Music All-Access. Don't see a real
compelling reason to change.

------
shaftway
Google Play Music seems to be the write-in candidate that's winning.

